
Apple considering letting users change default email, browser, music apps in iOS - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/apple-is-considering-letting-users-change-default-email-browser-music-apps-in-ios/
======
Tomte
Yes please!

I would immediately nominate Firefox as my default browser, so that Firefox
Sync becomes much more useful to me (sending tabs from mobile to my PC at
home).

